# Green, curly maple log



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

About two weeks ago I got my annual load of firewood logs. About 8 cords of mostly beech and maple. I started cutting and splitting the pile and it seems one of my maple logs is curly maple. Very obvious when split. 
My question. I plan on saving this log and having it sawn into lumber. Should I saw "green" or let it season for a while before I saw?


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

TonyVT said:


> About two weeks ago I got my annual load of firewood logs. About 8 cords of mostly beech and maple. I started cutting and splitting the pile and it seems one of my maple logs is curly maple. Very obvious when split. My question. I plan on saving this log and having it sawn into lumber. Should I saw "green" or let it season for a while before I saw?


 I mill mine then dry it


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A log will never in your lifetime season or dry. You have to saw it then let it dry. You need to seal the ends as soon as possible.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

The log is at the bottom of the pile. It will be a while before I can get it out. I own a tractor so moving it is no problem. I can have it sawed up two miles down the road. I will stack the lumber in the barn with stickers to dry for a couple of years. 
It will be a while before I can use the lumber but what a score! The log is about 18" on the big end. Not sure about the other end. 
Tomorrow I will post a pic of the pile and where the log is.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:

SAW IT!!!!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

If it's hard maple & the curl is strong, it's worth sawing immediately.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

It will be a while before it gets sawed up. Maybe a month.


----------

